# no display on boot



## W.A.Fox (Jul 9, 2011)

i dont have to do this very much but i am completely lost ive been buying parts for my pc over the course of a few months, its my second build, and when i finaly got all the parts and put it together it booted up and acted like it should excpept there was no display i have tried it with 3 different good monitors then RMAd the mobo, same thing then RMA the processor, same thing, then tried three different sets of RAM ( one stick at a time in all four different slots), even tried bench building and still nothing. here are the specs: 
mobo: Biostar h55 a+ 
RAM: samsung green DDR3 1333 1.5v 
or G.Skills ripjaws DDR3 1600 1.5v 
PROCESSOR: intel i7 870 
HDD: seagate baracuda 1TB 
PSU: coolmax 950 watt 

P.S. i have tried everything and then some that i thought of and that my freinds thought of 
P.P.S. NO beeps what so ever


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what video card is in it

is this your m/b

Newegg.com - BIOSTAR H55 HD LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI Micro ATX Intel Motherboard

coolmax are not a quality or recommended unit


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

CoolMax PSU's are very poor quality.
With no RAM isntalled you should get a repeated single beep from the Mobo speaker if the Mobo is OK. BioStar Mobo's are lower tier also.


----------



## W.A.Fox (Jul 9, 2011)

@dai this is my mobo, Newegg.com - BIOSTAR H55A+ LGA 1156 Intel H55 HDMI ATX Intel Motherboard , and i am using the onboard video
@ tyree with no ram it does not beep and i do have speakers hooked up and this is after the RMA

if i were to replace the mobo what would u guys suggest for around $100 

P.S. thanks for your input


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

The first step is to disconnect everything from the mobo except for a keyboard, a mouse and a monitor and boot the computer using the built in speaker connection on the MOBO. Speakers connected to the audio ports on the back of the mobo may not work without an operating system.

If the mobo has multiple video output ports read the documentation about which one the default bios will use. In some motherboards, it won't search all the ports and if you connect to the wrong port you won't get any video even though all is well!. In this case, the lack of beep needs to be worked on first.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

well that states the m/b has no onboard video

Onboard Video
Onboard Video Chipset
None


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Dai - When I look at the picture I see a DVI connector and a vga connector on the motherboard so I'm confused about your post. "Integrated HDMI/DVI interface with HDCP Supporting all HD formats including 720P, 1080i, 1080P. (Required processors with Intel HD Graphics)"

Again, sometimes you need to connect just one of these to get video. Leave the video card out at first and try both connectors.

If that doesn't work THEN try your own video card. You may have set the bios to ignore onboard video and need a card. Make sure when you use a video card that
you remember to connect the power cable to the card.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i was referring to the listed specs which says no onboard

it lists the ports in the specs but says there is no onboard video chip

where do you get he has a video card


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

It really doesn't matter if he has a card or not, probably a misread on my part, but it might be a good idea to try one. 

Anyway, it's useful to try both video ports, maybe only one is active. (NB the manual is clear that there are three different video outputs.) Also, no beep through the back panel audio jack is not a problem as you need to use the 4 pin header since you're just booting up (do you know differently?). Those were my ideas for troubleshooting.

Frankly, given that there is no jumper to turn off the on board video (a bios setting supports that) *I'd do a CMOS reset to make certain that the on board is the active video output and try one last time.* If there's still no video return the MB for something else. (I'm an ASUS fan but others may have different suggestions.)


----------



## W.A.Fox (Jul 9, 2011)

Y would the mobo have intergrated video if there is no onboard video chipset


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no idea that's why i an querying it

try a card in it or rma the m/board


----------

